# oh no, ive done it again lol,,pics (outdoor reptile room )



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

well as we have a baby coming in 7 weeks,,we decided to build a reptile room in the garden,,so yesterday i started construction of my small reptile room heres a few photos to start more will follow throughout the week


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

looking good 

What you insulating it with?

I've got a 10x12 arriving during the week and can't wait


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2011)

How are you securing it to the floor?


----------



## fraggs (Mar 16, 2009)

That's gonna be a wicked place to go when all your reptiles/snakes are housed in there! 

-fraggs- : victory:


----------



## Adams Corns (Aug 5, 2010)

Jaggers said:


> How are you securing it to the floor?


same ? i wish i had to space to make one outside :bash:


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

its having waterproof sheeting on the walls and roof with upvc tongue and groove cladding on the outside with 1" polystyrene insulation and 2"rock wool in the walls then 10mm ply on the inside,,the roofs having 18mm sterling board then alayer of bitchumin and green felt the corrugated roofing on top of that i got the electricians running my armoured cables 2 moro as its having a fuse board in there fr electrical piece of mind


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

Jaggers said:


> How are you securing it to the floor?


 theres a frame work of 6x2 under neath which was concreted in place yesterday


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

lizard wizard said:


> its having waterproof sheeting on the walls and roof with upvc tongue and groove cladding on the outside with 1" polystyrene insulation and 2"rock wool in the walls then 10mm ply on the inside,,the roofs having 18mm sterling board then alayer of bitchumin and green felt the corrugated roofing on top of that i got the electricians running my armoured cables 2 moro as its having a fuse board in there fr electrical piece of mind


I was thinking about polystyrene and rock wool... think it might be easiest

You taking from the consumer or from a ring?


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

ive got 6.5mm running thru the house fuse box on its own rcd to a junction box in the kitchen then from there im running armoured cable under ground to a fuse box in the reptile room


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

lizard wizard said:


> ive got 6.5mm running thru the house fuse box on its own rcd to a junction box in the kitchen then from there im running armoured cable under ground to a fuse box in the reptile room


ah cool... dunno if I'm brave enough for a fuse box:S


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

thats why its cost me 450 quid for an electrician to doo mine as ive got to have a new fuse board in the house to to power the reptile room


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

I meant to say rcd:S haha

Yeah my dad's an electrical engineer, so it's all getting done to every safety standard going ahah


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

you lucky b****** ive paid thru the nose but never the less its all gonna be pukka when finished


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

lizard wizard said:


> you lucky b****** ive paid thru the nose but never the less its all gonna be pukka when finished


that's the thing... he has a degree, yet isn't qualified to do the work... one of his guys are gonna do it at a mates rate though


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

mates rate is good tho buddy


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

lizard wizard said:


> mates rate is good tho buddy


Yup can't complain

What size is yours btw?


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

16x 8


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Can't wait to see this progress! Glad to see that when a baby comes all that happens is that the reps get moved and not sold! 

Congrats on the new arrival!!

I have told the Mrs, if we have a baby I am gonna build a room outside for it :lol2:


----------



## southwaleslivefoodsltd (Apr 23, 2011)

you have learned well my young apprentice :whip: :whip:


----------



## southwaleslivefoodsltd (Apr 23, 2011)

if you are in tommorrow ill pop in and have a look about mid day :no1:


----------



## I3arry (Mar 25, 2011)

Looks like a good start, wish I had the space to build a outside space like that


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

well just taking a break now tea and toast the roofs on now and all the weather shield is on time for external cladding and doors and windows now this is a fun build guys im loving this one


----------



## malarkine (Jul 7, 2010)

Looks like that is going to be awesome mate. :2thumb:


----------



## I3arry (Mar 25, 2011)

We demand more photos!


----------



## paddy (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks wicked so far well done


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

a few more tommorow guys had a few little set backs today bloody roofs but will be sorted 2moro


----------



## cbmark (Feb 23, 2008)

updated pics damn you :lol2:


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

well its been a crap day for weather but perservered in rain and wind and manages to get all the roof beams cut into frame and get a window in but will have to tidy the weather sheild up when hae got a friend to help me but its water proofed mainly now except obviously the door way 


looks like a gypsys yard lol


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

the look on that cats face is priceless.

"wtf is that??!!!"


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

no way i didnt even see archie there but then i expect nothing less fromhim he follows us everywhere hes been under my feet al day again,,thats a cracker that is absolutely awesome,,


oh and yes i agree ive just had a *** at the back door and im thinking it looks crap


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

o i didn't mean it like that!!!

besides it is a work in progress. it will look fab when it is finished.


----------



## I3arry (Mar 25, 2011)

Looking fantastic, what are you covering it with?


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

its having white upvc cladding on all the external walls tongue and groove,so pretty waterproof its just the roof causing me huge problems trying to do most of this on my own and as ive never ever built anything like this befor its a massive learning curve and very very frustrating


----------



## keencarper (Nov 3, 2008)

you got any pics of the roof progress?


----------



## I3arry (Mar 25, 2011)

Will look proper neat when done


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

dying to see it. am wondering if i could convince my o/h. to be honest i would just be majorly pleased to get these blooming chicks out of the house. argh.


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

there we go internal pics,,the problems im having are due to wood not being 100% straight as ive built the room its twisted out of shape @ 2" over the 16ft lenght which in result means i have to try and twist it and brace it so as the corners are 45* and hence the sterling roof boards will sit absolutely perfect,but as you can imagine having never tried this size build its quite a challenge


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

oh and the manky green and brown board are not a permanent fixture ive put them up so ive got a straight guide for my roofing boards they will be removed once the roof is straight


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

wow. that looks fab!

what is the plastic stuff btw? is it insulation/weatherproof stuff or just random plastic???


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

its waterproof building plastic from wickes


----------



## I3arry (Mar 25, 2011)

Show me a building that is 100% straight :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

ah yes, i am an idiot. lol. thought i would check.


----------



## southwaleslivefoodsltd (Apr 23, 2011)

from your phone call i thought it was a right mess but it is looking great mate i will be over tommorrow if i can mate to lend a hand


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

cheers chris its been a nightmare,you can make the tea 2moro,,well guys busted the roof only need @ an inch of tweeking,,and got all the boards on and hung the door yippppeeeeeeee its turning out not to bad really


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

ooooooooooo got a ghostly orb in the last photo freaky


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

wow! 
it's really taking shape now. look ace.

what are you going to use to finish the roof?


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

its having green roofing felt next with bitchumen joints then corrugated plastic sheet on top of that got it all just need to attack it at the weekend


----------



## southwaleslivefoodsltd (Apr 23, 2011)

looks good my young apprentice :2thumb:


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

lizard wizard said:


> its having green roofing felt next with bitchumen joints then corrugated plastic sheet on top of that got it all just need to attack it at the weekend


please for the love of god buy a tin of the roofing glue stuff. it is fab for helping seal under felt and hold it down even if you are tinning on top. please, please!

we have done countless hen sheds and the best ones are the ones that are glued. hands down.

i am guessing you are only doing this once so please!


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

sounds good to me where do you got it whats it called more info NOW :lol2:


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

southwaleslivefoodsltd said:


> looks good my young apprentice :2thumb:


young you cheeky git im older than you,,you just aged bad and look like a smoked kipper,,where as me im still a harry potter look alike :cussing::cussing::cussing:


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

it's available in homebase and places. i think we have used all ours. hang on, will go get the dogs dinner and see if i can find a tin of it.


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

:rotfl::roll2:

it's rather imaginatively called...... wait for it....

Felt Adhesive. :lol2:

I feel a total idiot now. lmao. :blush:

it is evil stuff. don't wear any clothes you like, try not to get it on your hands and use a paint brush you don't want ot use again. :lol2:but it is fab stuff. especially good for the joins between boards too.


----------



## dmiles310 (May 1, 2009)

looks great, i will be attempting something similar soon, what height are the front and rear walls?


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

front walls 7.7ft rear wall 6.8ft mate,,,dee got felt adhesive too nice one buddy only12.97 for 5 ltrs with my trade card :lol2:


----------



## keencarper (Nov 3, 2008)

Looking really good, im just starting mine which is 16ft by 14ft, i have dug out the slab and will be concreting it hopefully this weekend, I really cant wait, it will house my niles and water monitors when its done.

Thanks for the roof pics, what drop did you use for the roof 40-1?


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

lookin good , im guna tag along


----------



## southwaleslivefoodsltd (Apr 23, 2011)

you will be a grey old man after this one mate


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

well heres todays edition,,the roofs been felted and a complete covering of felt adhesive under neath that,,,(THANKS DEE),,,and started the front cladding just to get effect,,,,,

im not sure what to do now i might just start another thread when its completely finished in about 12 days or shall i carry on the daily reports what do you guys reckon


----------



## karlh (Jul 5, 2009)

It's lookin great, mine should be finished soon, I work away so can't get it done in a week or two. 

Tomorrow I'm cladding the ceiling, I have a sink to be fitted in a week or two


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

its been a real nightmare m8 but worth all the blood sweat and swearing,,its coming together a bit now just got one more hurdle to get over which is the electrics,,never done them but now im trying to teach my self how to wire in a consumer unit and run power point rings and lighting cable and do the armoured cable to the mains in the house for the electrician to come and just connect


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

ahhh congragulations mate:no1:, truly a wizard of lizards, a thought comes to mind, when I say magic is merely a power of thought and look what it does : victory:


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

GUYS TAKE A GUESS ON THE COMPETITION THREAD IVE STARTED KEEP ME MOTIVATED :2thumb:


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

it looks fantastic! 

so glad you used felt adhesive, my work here is done :lol2: 

i personally would love regular updates. i think you have done really well. 
as for electrics, well, my o/h was a dairy electrician so no comment really. but i nkow whenever he does anything there is usually a load of :censor: and things. :gasp:


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

dee your damn right already been loads more :censor: as ive hit my thumb soooooo many times doin the cladding look at all them nails in these picture updates


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

wow!!! :notworthy: it looks totally awesome! :no1:

now when can you come and build me one please? :lol2:

mind you i could convert what my o/h built as a chick shed.....


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

if you feed me and keep me in beers ill come andbuild you one :lol2::mf_dribble:


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2011)

lizard wizard said:


> if you feed me and keep me in beers ill come andbuild you one :lol2::mf_dribble:


 
Hmmmmmm, I may just do that, kebabs curry and chinese ok for the food?


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

lizard wizard said:


> if you feed me and keep me in beers ill come andbuild you one :lol2::mf_dribble:


that is actually quite a tempting idea.... :lol2:


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

Jaggers said:


> Hmmmmmm, I may just do that, kebabs curry and chinese ok for the food?


god i hope u completely gutting ur toilet room after that diet jesus christ,,,,,,,,have you ever seen the film "daddy day care" the part where the little kid comes out the bathroom and says to eddie murphy " i missed" and he looks throught the door..well imagine that my friend


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

Dee_Williams said:


> that is actually quite a tempting idea.... :lol2:


ill make ya one dee ill send it in sections in the post :lol2::lol2:


----------



## southwaleslivefoodsltd (Apr 23, 2011)

looks great now mate well done that man


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

lizard wizard said:


> ill make ya one dee ill send it in sections in the post :lol2::lol2:


:lol2::lol2::lol2: i have had sectional hen arks come through the post beofre. but a big shed? hmmm.... think i may have to give that one a miss! i will just show my o/h the pics and say "please?!" really nicely. :2thumb:


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

latest pics


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

:gasp: you've been building in the wrong garden :whistling2:


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

lol i thought sumat was wrong :2thumb:


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

looking good! :2thumb:


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

updated pics 

all electrics run,and 50mm rock wool slabs in every cavity in walls and ceiling


----------



## I3arry (Mar 25, 2011)

Loohing better all the time, thats alot of sockets - how is it run on your main supply?


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

wow! looks super neat!
it never looks that tidy when we build somethnig. :blush:

:no1:


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

its run from the consumer board in the house to the kitchen then armoured cable under ground to the rep rooms consumer board,and i must say what a ball ache


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

That looks amazing :2thumb:


----------



## southwaleslivefoodsltd (Apr 23, 2011)

nearly there mate keep at it :whip::whip: looking good


----------



## iDomino (Apr 23, 2011)

lizard wizard said:


> its run from the consumer board in the house to the kitchen then armoured cable under ground to the rep rooms consumer board,and i must say what a ball ache


looks awesome good luck


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

todays work


----------



## Sucuri (Feb 17, 2009)

This is fantastic stuff, thanks for all these pics. It looks fabulous, well done to you for this being your first big project!

I love it when people post updates and tutorials with big photos...one can learn so much this way..

I also just discovered the like button - is it new? Never seen it here before and always wished for it...ahhh..life is so good! :thumb:


----------



## toad650 (Feb 9, 2009)

looking good :2thumb:

Do you need planning permission for something that big?


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

no planning required its timber framed and has no living quaters and they sell bigger,things on ebay lol


----------



## toad650 (Feb 9, 2009)

lizard wizard said:


> no planning required its timber framed and has no living quaters and they sell bigger,things on ebay lol


 
Thats good to know for the future :2thumb:


----------



## southwaleslivefoodsltd (Apr 23, 2011)

finished yet mate


----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

much did it cost for material if you dnt mind me askin..


----------



## Marz755 (May 28, 2011)

Wow, good work


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

all in all its cost me around 4000 and still needto spend round another 1000 for pond pumps lamps ect ect ect


----------



## southwaleslivefoodsltd (Apr 23, 2011)

any more photos mate


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

not at the minute mate had a weekend in the hospital with sarah,all ok now but very stressful,,hows you doin crispy lol


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

latest pics


----------



## Marti3P (Sep 5, 2010)

lizard wizard said:


> latest pics
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Oi!!! Stop being lazy get to work... :whip:

:lol2:

Great work. 

Phil


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

lol,,,,,im gonna start lining the inside 2moro and wiring the lamps in and order the glass


----------



## ba1l3y76 (May 8, 2011)

I want one!!:mf_dribble: 
But i can't see the missus agreeing!! Well we only have 2 royals, but worth a try?!!:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## southwaleslivefoodsltd (Apr 23, 2011)

what kind of lizard is that in the tank lol
are you around tommorwow if so ill pop in after the run


----------



## Veyla (May 24, 2011)

Can't wait to see the rest of this room.


----------



## I3arry (Mar 25, 2011)

Looks great, 4 grand sounds a lot though for what it is :gasp:


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

I3arry said:


> Looks great, 4 grand sounds a lot though for what it is :gasp:


thats with everything i have a 2kw water,koi filter system,and an external feed pump,and a 7ft x 5ft fibre glass pond that lot cost almost 900 quid m8 and the wood alone cost a grand,,190 on insulation around 500 on electrics and 
the cable ect,,250 just for the armoured cable and 576 to have it all proffesionally fitted and cerificated and on to of that roofing felt,waterproof plastic,all the upvc cladding,door,window,all the glass,for all enclosures,the metal in the floor,all the external trims,ect ect ect you do the math its actually a bit more than 4 grand,and theres still more to do yet


----------



## iDomino (Apr 23, 2011)

lizard wizard said:


> thats with everything i have a 2kw water,koi filter system,and an external feed pump,and a 7ft x 5ft fibre glass pond that lot cost almost 900 quid m8 and the wood alone cost a grand,,190 on insulation around 500 on electrics and
> the cable ect,,250 just for the armoured cable and 576 to have it all proffesionally fitted and cerificated and on to of that roofing felt,waterproof plastic,all the upvc cladding,door,window,all the glass,for all enclosures,the metal in the floor,all the external trims,ect ect ect you do the math its actually a bit more than 4 grand,and theres still more to do yet


 
lol armoured cables not cheap
but 576 for the installation and cert you got yourself hell of a bargain


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

i honestly thought it was really reasonable considering he supplied and changed the main house fuse board because it was old and needed to be changed as it was the old wired fused style and wired all the shed and consumer board in there and connected the shed to the house :2thumb: and checked the house,,for 576 i was happy with that

oh and i had 20 m of 16mm 3 core and it was 9,45 per metre as i had to run from the house to the she and then back to the house and the fittings i nearly had a heart attack


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

latest pics electrics all on certificated,im waiting for 3 new lamps for the burm tank all the upvc came today to finish the outside an also started base for croc tank 










feedng hatch 



















and we have lights 




























the start of the croc tank


----------



## iDomino (Apr 23, 2011)

lizard wizard said:


> i honestly thought it was really reasonable considering he supplied and changed the main house fuse board because it was old and needed to be changed as it was the old wired fused style and wired all the shed and consumer board in there and connected the shed to the house :2thumb: and checked the house,,for 576 i was happy with that
> 
> oh and i had 20 m of 16mm 3 core and it was 9,45 per metre as i had to run from the house to the she and then back to the house and the fittings i nearly had a heart attack


to be honest i hate changing house distribution boards
its all well and good wanting a new one but sometimes you uncover problems you could do withought 

and to be fair whoever done it use them again
ive seen sparks charge like 200 just to cert a house -.-

aww thats only baby armoured 

we ran 240m down dragon plastics the other day
up a level aswell -.-

wouldnt happen to know anyone who breeds storrs monitors would you?


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

hes an awesome electrician,,ill ask about for you domino


----------



## iDomino (Apr 23, 2011)

lizard wizard said:


> hes an awesome electrician,,ill ask about for you domino


ah cheers

id love a pair/trio for my next little breeding project


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

looking really good. you are doing a fab job.

electricians are damn expensive, my o/h used to dairy electrics. he was paid £7.50 an hour and the guy he worked for charged him out at over £18 an hour. bloody disgraceful.


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

latest pics,,unfortunately i can not keep the croc due to recent events,,but means i can keep my 3.5ft nile which is cool 

top tank for my iguanas and bottom tank for my nile bottom tank is 8ftx4ftx3.7ft and top tank is 8ftx4ftx4.3ft,,burm tank is 8ftx4ftx3.7ft


----------



## iDomino (Apr 23, 2011)

lizard wizard said:


> latest pics,,unfortunately i can not keep the croc due to recent events,,but means i can keep my 3.5ft nile which is cool
> 
> top tank for my iguanas and bottom tank for my nile bottom tank is 8ftx4ftx3.7ft and top tank is 8ftx4ftx4.3ft,,burm tank is 8ftx4ftx3.7ft
> 
> ...


if i had a DWAL i wouldve loved to buy the croc from you

unfortunately i cant house one till i move out =/


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

hope everything is ok mr. 

looks fab and the animals lok very smug.

hope your mrs is ok too.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

it's about time we saw cans of lager appearing in the pictures.


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

wellthere all out the house and in the shed,its holding la lovely temp the need to finish the cosmetics carpet,new rub system,and freezer and sink ect,but there all nice and warm and means i can get the nursery done for baby,who will be here in 3 weeks (ish)


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Looks the nuts mate, especially to say it's only taken a few weeks.


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

you should be really proud of yuorself. looks fab. o and comp isn't over you know. was for having the nursery done too..............


----------



## iDomino (Apr 23, 2011)

so jealous rite now >.>

saw the croc chowing down on her food today when i went to buy some locust

doesnt matter how much i go down petwise she always draws my attention


----------



## GeeUK (May 2, 2011)

Very nice, I must say.

Good on you, looks brill. 

I still don't understand why someone would want to keep so many reptiles though LOL


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Can't believe it has been such a short time, and a sensational result!

Well done!


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

yes ive worked it out to around 25 days from start to finish,and considering ive never built anything this sort of size before i dont think iv done too bad theres still bits to finish off like the flooring and a new rub system and the plumbing but its all good now and keeps the mrs happy as we can get the nursery done :lol2:


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

lizard wizard said:


> thats with everything i have a 2kw water,koi filter system,and an external feed pump,and a 7ft x 5ft fibre glass pond that lot cost almost 900 quid m8 and the wood alone cost a grand,,190 on insulation around 500 on electrics and
> the cable ect,,250 just for the armoured cable and 576 to have it all proffesionally fitted and cerificated and on to of that roofing felt,waterproof plastic,all the upvc cladding,door,window,all the glass,for all enclosures,the metal in the floor,all the external trims,ect ect ect you do the math its actually a bit more than 4 grand,and theres still more to do yet



Its fab to know that you have done the entire project properly and had the electrics signed off too. Hopeully its will give you many years of enjoyment! you have done a spanking job, i bet you are really chuffed with the final result. Im gonna have to do something like this when i move house, im down grading from 6 to 3 bedrooms so the animals will have to live in the garden.

good luck with the baby too, look forward to seeing the "new baby" thread in off topic


----------



## Spiff (Dec 3, 2010)

That looks amazing! I hope my shed looks half as good when i get around to doing it! Out of intrest what royals do you have?


----------



## southwaleslivefoodsltd (Apr 23, 2011)

looking good mate glad to hear your news the other day :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## rhysishere (Jun 29, 2011)

lizard wizard said:


> thats why its cost me 450 quid for an electrician to doo mine as ive got to have a new fuse board in the house to to power the reptile room


threads a bit old but you know where i am now, favours for favours :2thumb:


----------



## 649tom (Oct 27, 2009)

wow awesome im green with envy


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

This ones gone now was too small so built a new one check out my thread


----------

